# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Godišnji odmor nakon isteka porodiljnog

## bebeto

Molim pomoć. 21.06 o.g mi ističe trogodišnji porodiljni dopust koji sam koristila u komadu. S obzirom da nisam koristila godišnje odmore od 2015,2016 i 2017 godine imam li pravo prije povratka na posao prvo iskoristit te godišnje odmore ? Može li mi poslodavac odbit korištenje ako ga najavim mjesec dana prije isteka rodiljnog dopusta ? Radim u javnoj ustanovi (poslodavac mi je lokalna samouprava).

----------


## jelena.O

imaš pravo koristiti

----------


## bebeto

Poslodavac mi jutros odbio koristenje godisnjeg za 2015 i 2016 g., tvrdi da su mu iz inspekcije rada rekli da imam pravo koristit samo ovaj iz 2017 g....??? Tko je sad tu lud ???

----------


## Vrci

Meni su rekli da go iz 2017.mogu koristiti do 31.12.2018. Zato cu vjerojatno prije malo prekinut porodiljni,ipak mi je to placa vise (23 radna dana go jos imam)

Znaci rekli mi da se samo u godini kasnije moze koristiti,al ne dalje

----------


## bebeto

Ali u Zakonu o radu cl. 84 lijepo stoji da ako GO nisi mogla koristit zbog koristenja rodiljnog dopusta isti imas pravo iskoristit do kraja kalendarske godine one godine kada se vratis na posao...

----------


## jelena.O

a jel se može kako dogovoriti s poslodavcem??

ja sam u toj priči prekidala porodiljni na 30 kalendarskih dana i tak produžila porodiljni

ali su mi recimo izašli u susret jer sam imala dost smrtnih slučajeva i imala par slobodnih dana na to, a baš moralas djetetom na liječenje pa smo kompenzirali dio

----------


## Ginger

> Ali u Zakonu o radu cl. 84 lijepo stoji da ako GO nisi mogla koristit zbog koristenja rodiljnog dopusta isti imas pravo iskoristit do kraja kalendarske godine one godine kada se vratis na posao...


mislim da se to odnosi na go prethodne godine
ja sam pred kraj 2016. koristila go za 2015.
nisam sigurna da to ide za sve prethodne go
u biti, meni bi vjerojatno moj poslodavac rekao da mogu koristiti i za 2014. kada sam isto bila na porodiljnom

----------


## Jadranka

> Ali u Zakonu o radu cl. 84 lijepo stoji da ako GO nisi mogla koristit zbog koristenja rodiljnog dopusta isti imas pravo iskoristit do kraja kalendarske godine one godine kada se vratis na posao...


Po mom tumacenju toga sto pise, imas pravo na sva tri godisnja... al lako moguce da ja to krivo tumacim  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Imas pravo na sve.

----------


## pak

Meni su u firmi rekli da go iz 2017.mogu iskoristiti do kraja 2018. Znači prekinuti roditeljski pa koristit Go i ponovo na roditeljski, ako se netko ne sjeti  da mi ne može dati Go pa da moram doći raditi[emoji19]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

> Ali u Zakonu o radu cl. 84 lijepo stoji da ako GO nisi mogla koristit zbog koristenja rodiljnog dopusta isti imas pravo iskoristit do kraja kalendarske godine one godine kada se vratis na posao...


Jel to onda svatko drugacije tumaci?
Meni ce porodiljni zavrsiti 3.1.2019.ak dobro brojim. Po Zakonu bih tad mogla na go iz 2017.?

----------


## Ginger

a ne znam
malo bi mi bilo cudno da imam pravo koristiti go za sve tri godine koje sam bila na porodiljnom  :Undecided: 

u clanku 84. pise ovo:
(4) Godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je stečen, zbog bolesti te korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti po povratku na rad, a najkasnije do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine.

(5) Iznimno od stavka 4. ovoga članka, godišnji odmor, odnosno dio godišnjeg odmora koji radnik zbog korištenja prava na rodiljni, roditeljski i posvojiteljski dopust te dopust radi skrbi i njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju nije mogao iskoristiti ili njegovo korištenje poslodavac nije omogućio do 30. lipnja sljedeće kalendarske godine, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do kraja kalendarske godine u kojoj se vratio na rad.

pojma nemam vise...

----------


## Vrci

Kaže mi frendica pravnica da je službeno tumačenje ministarstva (koje postoji i na netu), da se to odnosi samo na godišnji od prethodne godine. 




> ovo ti je sluzbeno tumacenje, ima ga na stranici ministarstva pod pitanja/misljenja

----------


## Ginger

da, mislim da sam i ja onda nasla to tumacenje
jer moji meni bezpogovorno daju sve sto me pripada
nekak mislim da me ne bi namjerno zakinuli

----------


## Cubana

Pa čl 84 tč 5 je jasan da ne moze biti jasniji. 
Imate pravo na go, a vjv i na regres.

----------


## Ginger

regres dobivam uvijek uredno kad i svi ostali
ali mislim da se koristenje go ne odnosi na go svih godina porodiljnog

----------


## jelena.O

Po onome što piše u zakonu odnosi se na sve neiskorištene godine ,ali se moraju iskoristiti čim se vrati na posel
Bar ja tako čitam

----------


## Ginger

nope
odnosi se samo na go prethodne godine
isla sam traziti
http://www.mrms.hr/pitanje/godisnji-odmor-3/

----------


## bebeto

> Kaže mi frendica pravnica da je službeno tumačenje ministarstva (koje postoji i na netu), da se to odnosi samo na godišnji od prethodne godine.


Ovo sam objašnjenje i ja dobila. Na poso se trebam vratit 21.06. Da sam bila na obicnom bolovanju ili da nisam iskoristila GO za 2017 g. iz nekog drugog razloga do kraja lipnja propao bi, ovako jer sam bila na rodiljnom mogu ga iskoristit do 31.12.2018 ali GO-i za 2016 i 2015 su mi propali, tj. mogla sam prekinut rodiljni na mjesec dana, iskoristit godisnji i vratit se na rodiljni ali nisam znala za te opcije.

----------


## Ginger

bebeto, stavila sam gore link na tumacenje

inace, meni se nije dalo zezati s tim prekidima
a i ne smiju biti duzi mislim od 30 dana, jer se onda trazi novi obracun satnice

----------


## bebeto

Ja nisam znala uopce za tu mogucnost. Jest da je zezancija ali...ja sam sad u zeznutoj situaciji. Dijete mi ne moze u vrtic prije 9 mj. a nema ga tko cuvat. Meni je narav posla takva da sam ljeti na poslu 24/7. Uopce ne znam sto cu.

----------


## bebeto

> bebeto, stavila sam gore link na tumacenje
> 
> inace, meni se nije dalo zezati s tim prekidima
> a i ne smiju biti duzi mislim od 30 dana, jer se onda trazi novi obracun satnice


Hvala Ginger !!!

----------


## jelena.O

Meni nije bio problem to nošenje papira s time da samome dobila i regres

----------


## Ginger

ja regres dobivam bez obzira na sve

----------


## jelena.O

Kod nas ne

----------


## Ginger

kod nas da

----------


## jelena.O

Ok očito nije svima tak
Sad treba vidjeti kak izvući čim veću korist od svega

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko kužim imaš go iz 2017 iskoristi to,muž i ti malo preraspodjelite godišnje i može se navući to na moru samo ako možeš malo bit malo ne bit na go

----------


## jelena.O

Imam pitanje u svezi bolovanja i godišnjeg
Znači osoba je iskoristila u 2019 neke dane godišnjeg,ostalo joj je još 11 dana starog godišnjeg,ista ta osoba je otišla na bolovanje krajem 2019,  na bolovanju će vjerovatno biti još dosta dugo ima predviđeno dulje liječenje,zanima je koje su opcije u svezi starog go?

----------

